# need turbo manifold and downpipe?



## Se-riously2fast (May 19, 2004)

where do i find turbo manifold and downpipe for this size turbo? its a garrett T3 A/R .42 .48


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Se-riously2fast said:


> where do i find turbo manifold and downpipe for this size turbo? its a garrett T3 A/R .42 .48


There are a gazillion turbo manifolds that fit a T3 and SR20. Really. I'm damn sure Hotshot makes one, and so does pretty much everyone else. Go to SR20 forums and look for people selling boost equipment, you might get a good deal there


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Protech, Revhard, JGS tools etc etc.


----------



## Se-riously2fast (May 19, 2004)

alright thanks guys


----------

